# Homemade Creations >  Cocktail cozy

## Don42

Sometimes I enjoy a lemon slushie while watching the 10:00 news with Vicki. Its just finely crushed ice with a shot of limoncello in it so its mostly ice. Its served in a short old-fashioned glass. Its COLD, uncomfortable to hold, and on humid days the glass sweats profusely. So tonight, after a pleasant day in the shop making chips, I went to my late wife Mary's sewing room and made a limoncello cozy.







The top is an old sock that was in the rag bag. Socks always get holes in the foot part while the ankle part is still just fine. I cut off the top to use for this project. The bottom is heavy duck cloth. The stretchy ankle part of the sock will accommodate the glasses in Vickis cupboard while the flat bottom will enable it to sit stably on a desk, table or floor. 

Critical observers might note that I got the top inside out. It took me awhile to figure out how to sew this together. I did it on a Singer 328. Oh well, if there is ever a Mark II Ill probably get that right next time  and this will serve its intended purpose just fine.

----------

